# What are your plans for the long weekend?



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't have any solid ones yet. Hubby is taking a road trip around the state to do chores at each of his parent's places so I will have the place to myself. I will have the animals to look after but I will eat the food he does not particularly love and maybe binge watch the new Amazon Prime show "Carnival Row" while I do some house chores.

I will also walk down to the lake a few times and play ball with the fluff monster. I have some electrical work to do and will fit that in when I feel like it.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll be working Saturday and Sunday....Monday we will come up with something fun hopefully


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

After you mentioned carnival row I looked it up and that's what we'll be doing as well.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I saw an advert for Carnival Row, and now I must set up Amazon. It looks wonderful.

Our baby is coming home on Saturday! We're (all the original Pixies) all staying at a destination mall, there will be excellent food, and drunk brunch (bottomless mimosas) on Sunday morning. The rest of Sunday will be spent at the great NY state fair.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

no change in plans for me.same ole same ole for me..delete emails to reading emails.post what ever on the diff forums to selling stuff on ebay..and of course.there's my morning coffee and munching out on what ever my dog n me decide to eat..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Going to see the original Top Gun with Val Kilmer at Camp Mabry in Austin. Yes. Seriously.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Apparently watching Dorian out there decide where it wants to go....after Michael last year everyone is holding their breath...

Supposed to be putting up a small deck and ramp to help me get in the house...but that might be on hold too!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

crehberg said:


> Apparently watching Dorian out there decide where it wants to go....after Michael last year everyone is holding their breath...
> 
> Supposed to be putting up a small deck and ramp to help me get in the house...but that might be on hold too!


I'm so sorry about the ramp. Are you still working? If not, have you applied for SSDIB?


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm so sorry about the ramp. Are you still working? If not, have you applied for SSDIB?


I've been trying to work as I can...and apparently that has been a mistake. Social Security informed me that I would need to be out of work 12 months with a definite diagnosis before I'd be eligible to apply...I'm not eligible for SSI disability because of the value of assets I have.... guess we'll wait and see... thanks for asking IP....hope y'all have an enjoyable weekend!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

crehberg said:


> I've been trying to work as I can...and apparently that has been a mistake. Social Security informed me that I would need to be out of work 12 months with a definite diagnosis before I'd be eligible to apply...I'm not eligible for SSI disability because of the value of assets I have.... guess we'll wait and see... thanks for asking IP....hope y'all have an enjoyable weekend!


I hope u get to doing better and get all that worked out.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

No plans, they took my weekends away.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

If the weather co-operates I'm going to a street festival and art show on Saturday, Sunday out with relatives for a picnic, and Monday recuperating from the previous two days. If I recuperate fast enough I'm going to make black currant jam which I'll give away at Thanksgiving or Christmas.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Saturday is the Fair grove Bean fest car show. Attended in 2017 and was totaly disappointed in the car show and the bean soup cooked off site was to salty even for me. 

Said we would never do that show again. Last Saturday Jim informed us that the old group were kicked off the board so new people are doing the car show as of 2018. Now will have a DJ, do drawings every 1/2 hour and instead of trophys that require some one to judge a lot of beautiful cars/trucks they are drawing car/truck numbers from a bucket for big prizes like a set of 4 tires, big screen TV's, floor jacks and more.

Sunday We are plaining to do the Uncle Johns cider mill car show. We have had that one on our list, this is the third year now. first year it rained during rhe night unannounced and the car was home and road was a wet sloppy mess so we didn't go.
2018 we woke to rain and it rained nearly all day.

Kare has a Small car show on the list on the north east of Detroit we may attend if she gets more information.

 Al


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Killing a beef early Saturday morning. Mow the orchard rest of the day.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

We are going to tractor pulls at the fair Sunday, Monday it is demolition derby. My mom is camping for six days so that means I use her oven. I use her oven so as not to heat up my house so baking cookies, brownies, muffins, and a big pork roast. My grown kids make requests when she goes camping. Two pregnant in the family 
I am sure it will get ate I freeze for hubbys lunches.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

painterswife said:


> I don't have any solid ones yet. Hubby is taking a road trip around the state to do chores at each of his parent's places so I will have the place to myself. I will have the animals to look after but I will eat the food he does not particularly love and maybe binge watch the new Amazon Prime show "Carnival Row" while I do some house chores.
> 
> I will also walk down to the lake a few times and play ball with the fluff monster. I have some electrical work to do and will fit that in when I feel like it.


Big family reunion all week-end. Busy Busy.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I'm retired so every weekend is a long one for me but she said she just wants to spend the weekend here so I guess I will have to clean house a bit and break out the sheets and blanket instead of my sleeping bag. Hopefully the dogs wont feel too put out at not being able to sleep on the bed for a few days.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll be firmly ensconced at my brother's home in SE Michigan, scanning the ads & real estate sites for a house to buy or an apartment/condo to buy/rent. Also, having lots of fun with the family.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> I don't have any solid ones yet. Hubby is taking a road trip around the state to do chores at each of his parent's places so I will have the place to myself. I will have the animals to look after but I will eat the food he does not particularly love and maybe binge watch the new Amazon Prime show "Carnival Row" while I do some house chores.
> 
> I will also walk down to the lake a few times and play ball with the fluff monster. I have some electrical work to do and will fit that in when I feel like it.


I'm pulling a page from your hubbies book and doing chores for my parents in Galveston County. I may need to bring the trailer though if Dorian heads their way.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Going to see the original Top Gun with Val Kilmer at Camp Mabry in Austin. Yes. Seriously.


Let me get this straight.... you are going to see it _*with*_ Val Kilmer? If so, you are the bomb.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Husband works weekends so just like any other work week for us. I only realized there was a holiday coming up because of this post, thanks for keeping me in the loop, guys!

Hope everyone with special plans has a great time.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Thinking about the going to the NC Apple Festival. The weather should be splendid for it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Well, Val Kilmer will be there hosting, and I paid a substantial bit for these tickets, so a photo op is the least of the perks. 

My son is a Navy pilot, thanks to that film (along with a bunch of others motivated by The Need For Speed), so this is kind of a big deal.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Friday the farrier is coming and Saturday my new mattress is being delivered. Nothing planned for Sunday & Monday...yet.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, in Michigan, Tuesday is the first day of school, so, if the kids come here, they'll be grumpy. On the other hand, after all the summer people from Chicago ripped up the lake and made lots of noise and hoo-ha up and down the street, I'll be doing my traditional: I'll be sitting in a lawn chair--waving at the parade of boats as all the FIP's drive home for the winter. 

Tuesday starts goose season. The sound of shotguns brings new pause for reflection and thoughts of getting ready for winter.

Peace again,

geo


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

Working at the youngest sons house. We will be installing a new split rail fence.He will be learning how to dig post holes,and attach some wire to the fence to keep a dog in his yard. Dad gets to help with all the kids projects!They feel good about DIY and DW and I get some time with them.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Misses 'n me are looking forward to the local 'town wide' garage/yard sale this weekend. Going fishing tomorrow morning & Labor Day cookout on Sunday.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes goose seson starts here Tuesdays. Many of those hunters have made the local hunting TV shows Like Michigan out doors, Tom Wriths out doors happenings, Kyle Randal's wilderness jorunal. They will feathure guys doing lay out set ups in hay fields and wheat fields and shooting geese.
They also show them ripping the breast from the shot geese and throwing the rest in the trash claiming the breast is all the meat a goose has.

those same ^%%%*(& shooters want. adove season in Michigan. More meat on a gooses drumb stick than a dove.

So now I have made my rant and will not spell out what I really think of those goose shooters.

 Al


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Stay the heck away from I-75. Stay far from Mackinac Bridge due to the annual bridge walk.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Half brother is hosting a birthday dinner for the birth mother on Saturday at his house. He usually cooks outside with his cast iron so the food will be good.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Golly a "long weekend"....
Really don't know if'n I could make any weekend longer since most my weekends now go from Mon to Sun.....


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

haypoint said:


> Stay the heck away from I-75. Stay far from Mackinac Bridge due to the annual bridge walk.


Where does the bridge go?

Seriously, one day I will cross that bridge. I was up near there a while back and was going to but ran out of time.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm going to watch some family do some dove hunting. I planted them a four acre patch of millet and have been strip mowing it for the last three weeks. It's infested with them...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I am throwing a gender reveal party for my sister in law this weekend,should be fun


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

The county fair is this weekend, so Sunday afternoon, I will check it all out, and watch the local tractor/truck pulls...not sure if i'm going to pay extra to see the NTPA pulls in the evening though. I need to see the 4H projects, visit some friends showing animals, and get some "fair food" !


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

We were going to host relatives for several days. Now everything is in a holding pattern as we watch the weather unfold. Thanks, Hurricane Dorian.


SBJ


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> I am throwing a gender reveal party for my sister in law this weekend,should be fun


Are you doing any of the super crazy exploding reveal stuff or are you going for more subdued?


----------



## lastfling (Jun 23, 2011)

TripleD said:


> I'm going to watch some family do some dove hunting. I planted them a four acre patch of millet and have been strip mowing it for the last three weeks. It's infested with them...


That’s awesome. It’s been a while since I’ve been on a good dove shoot.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My dog will be goin crazy. At least it will stop at sunset.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Spending the last long summer weekend at the lake in northern Michigan with our kids, grand kids and another couple. Will do a little boating and fishing and probably put the boats away for the season.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

crehberg said:


> I've been trying to work as I can...and apparently that has been a mistake. Social Security informed me that I would need to be out of work 12 months with a definite diagnosis before I'd be eligible to apply...I'm not eligible for SSI disability because of the value of assets I have.... guess we'll wait and see... thanks for asking IP....hope y'all have an enjoyable weekend!


A little unsolicited advice, consult an attorney that specializes in SS. You will find the disability responses from the ss office not entirely accurate. I'm not a fan of the way the current system works but you've been paying into it. They will rarely be helpful without an attorney to navigate for you.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I am retired so every day is Saturday Except Sunday!
I am going to go to The Silver Dollar City blue grass Play House Friday In Long Creek SC, Saturday I am going to take my baby daughter out to eat at Fenders Diner a 50s style Diner. Saturday evening I am going to the Ida Cox Musical Series final program In Toccoa GA....Milkshake Mayfield will be playing. I have never heard of him but it is something to do to stay busy. Sunday Church in the morning, Sunday Evening I am enrolled in a Grief Support Group at my Church. Monday I really want to cook something on the grill or smoker......I am getting hungry for some smoky food. I hope WE ALL have a SAFE and Happy Labor Day. Dsmythe


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

As in all things the fact your'e hungry shows you are healing.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Mish said:


> Are you doing any of the super crazy exploding reveal stuff or are you going for more subdued?


We are doing confetti cannnons


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> We are doing confetti cannnons


I don't know what they are BUT It sounds like MY kind of FUN and the Police probably won't be showing up. Dsmythe


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I will be resting up Saturday and Sunday so I'll be able to work all day Monday. Labor Day only rolls round once a year so I need to make it count!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

dsmythe said:


> I don't know what they are BUT It sounds like MY kind of FUN and the Police probably won't be showing up. Dsmythe


You pull a string and confetti comes shooting out everywhere!Shes chosing pink or blue,whichever the gender is and everyone will find out when it blows


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

gonna make guisada Monday for the family. Don't know how many will be coming though. Had 2 decline this morning. One will be at college. Not a problem, just adjust for numbers. Dang water heater went out. Cold showers are not pleasant, but better in hot weather when the ground itself warms the water.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> Where does the bridge go?
> 
> Seriously, one day I will cross that bridge. I was up near there a while back and was going to but ran out of time.


Goes from the Lower Peninsula of Michigan to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Beautiful drive but can be a little scary to cross when the weather is bad.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Today is baking and picking for the Farmer’s Market and cleaning the house. Sunday will be Farmer’s Market and laundry. Monday will be in the garden weeding and seeing if there is anything left producing because, due to this crazy year, the garden is already shutting down. In between all that, I will be working on trying to figure out a schedule to get all my K-5 students enough reading and math minutes & reading IEPs.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> Today is baking and picking for the Farmer’s Market and cleaning the house. Sunday will be Farmer’s Market and laundry. Monday will be in the garden weeding and seeing if there is anything left producing because, due to this crazy year, the garden is already shutting down. In between all that, I will be working on trying to figure out a schedule to get all my K-5 students enough reading and math minutes & reading IEPs.


On the reading thing, "war and peace" should keep the lil buggers occupied!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> On the reading thing, "war and peace" should keep the lil buggers occupied!


Not appropriate for dyslexic elementary school students even if I were so inclined to make anyone read that dreadful book. But not what I meant by making sure they all get their minutes in.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Beef killed at dawn....skinned, gutted in about an hour. Hauled the halves up to the house, cut into quarters to move into the cooler. Small dexter cow, dressed out at 426lbs.

Sawing thru the backbone at rib 12/13 to quarter.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> Not appropriate for dyslexic elementary school students even if I were so inclined to make anyone read that dreadful book. But not what I meant by making sure they all get their minutes in.


Yeah I know but I was having one of my "be cruel to lil kids moments".


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> Beef killed at dawn....skinned, gutted in about an hour. Hauled the halves up to the house, cut into quarters to move into the cooler. Small dexter cow, dressed out at 426lbs.
> 
> Sawing thru the backbone at rib 12/13 to quarter.


What id u use to half it?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

po boy said:


> What id u use to half it?


Sawsall with a long blade.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> Sawsall with a long blade.


Good job!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Having Blue Moon Mango Wheat beer right now.
Had last week off waiting for a building permit so I was going to finish the bathroom painting and the new towel rack etc that I made.
Went down to the basement for paint supplies and sewage was in the low part of the floor around floor drain.
Trackhoe ordered and was finished by 5 Tuesday.
Her Explorer had battery light on an off on a trip, got it checked out and alternator was out. 
Get one and bring it back here, then ran tests and it was not charging.
Put that on and her back on the road.
Alternators are $150 bucks now?
Riding mower steering part broke, no longer available....found a used one on eBay for real cheap.
Been an excellent week off.
It will be beer and bbq.
No wonder I like working so much, it's more like a vacation than time off.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Yeah I know but I was having one of my "be cruel to lil kids moments".


Well, to be honest, the day isn’t complete until you make a kid cry. I don’t have to be a big meanie until Tuesday though.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> You pull a string and confetti comes shooting out everywhere!


Don't shoot your eye out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Labor Day only rolls round once a year so I need to make it count!


I see what you did there.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

One of the things we did this weekend was escort three veterans in the Wild Rice Days parade.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll be savoring these beautiful weather days and trying to process as much produce as I can, since the baskets are a overflowin'


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

CF, I have told you before, you're a lucky man.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

SLFarmMI, I remember making girls cry at school, they thought they would get favored results, I told them it didn't work for my daughter, and she meant more to me than they did.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Well the brother put pork shoulders on to smoke last night and sausages today. Had pulled pork and sausage for meats, potato salad and a salad made with little tomatoes halved, corn and avocado. Watermelon, pie, and cobbler with ice cream for dessert. Plumb larapin ! Stopped at a new to me western store on the way home. Grandson came home with me to spend the night and go to church with me tomorrow. Got the water heater relit. Things rockin along now.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, it's raining but it looks like "cross fingers" we're going to miss the worst of the storm in South Georgia. Got the ramp built today with help from a bunch of friends and family... hoping to finish the rails tomorrow.

Thank God for those who stand for you when you're struggling. Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Pretty neat to see people still doing their own butchering.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I see what you did there.
> View attachment 79132
> View attachment 79132
> View attachment 79132


I've been doing it this way for many years now. I find tools last a lot longer!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

second day plans for the week ned ruined but the rain that started at 5:30 AM and has been going on for most of the day.

I did go out and work on my food plots a bit between showers.

 Al


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In the way to Camp Mabry to see Val!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

My plan for the weekend was to remove myself and my household from Arkansas, and with the unstinting help of three excellent brothers, the teen-age son of a nephew, and my best friend, IT GOT DONE!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> second day plans for the week ned ruined but the rain that started at 5:30 AM and has been going on for most of the day.
> 
> I did go out and work on my food plots a bit between showers.
> 
> Al


Send some of that rain down here, please.

Pool with the wife and kids Friday afternoon, and then staring out the front of a tractor drilling in grain/ryegrass/clover/turnips over too many darned acres. Radio quit working in it and if I thought it was tedious before, I know that I was wrong. Also, some darned fool (me) didn't replace the marking leg when it broke a few years ago. I can't wait to see what I double seeded and failed to seed.....


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

nehimama said:


> My plan for the weekend was to remove myself and my household from Arkansas, and with the unstinting help of three excellent brothers, the teen-age son of a nephew, and my best friend, IT GOT DONE!


Awesome, awesome, awesome!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Val Kilmer looks very frail and thin. If not for the camera crew, I wouldn’t have realized it was him.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Last pics I saw of him looked like he was living up to Doc Holiday personification.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Actually I'm counting my blessings. After a 28 year career that kept us moving, we retired and moved back home last year near family. Our son came to spend the weekend with us so I cooked all his favorites (ours too) and we talked and laughed for hours. Then we were invited to husband's family fish fry and got to spend some great time with family and lots of food. Now the husband and our son is making deer stands for the back 60 so he's ready for bow season in a few week. This is exactly what we moved home for last year and I haven't stop pinching myself. I'm just happier than I have a right to be!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

*..................Stayed at home , watching news about second round of senseless killing of innocents in Tx , El Paso and now , Odessa ! I spent 21 years in Midland , went all the way through public schools and love the area to this day . 
................Tx is the bastion of gun rights but I don't see how , the Governor and Tx legislature are going to tap dance around the issue of gun control without passing more restrictive laws that have significant impacts on gun owner rights . I don't own an AR\AK , but , I do own a semiauto pistol that uses 20 round mags and is just as deadly as an AR at close range . 
................I believe there is a Gun Control Tsunami coming that is going to politically force the Rep. Senate to allow significant legislation to pass both House and Senate and will be signed by Trump because he wants to be reelected . We shall see ! , fordy*


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Found my self roofing a machine shed all weekend and working on trails in our timber. Wife has been busy in the garden and had made a big pan of applewood smoked deer, with lima beans in onion and garlic, mashed potatoes and cornbread.
Then I realized, hey, it is Sunday, let's take a break. So we drove about 10 minutes down the road, turned off on a tree lined country lane and onto a rock pathway. Hiked about 20 minutes and came on to this 60' water fall and swimming hole. Not a lot of water coming over the top this time of year but it still makes for a nice cool breeze sitting on a boulder behind the falls, and the pool is oh so refreshing., and we were all by ourselves.
So we got out of the house, enjoyed the view and worked up a nice appetite for a fine supper.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Baking 3 dozen cupcakes this morning for gender reveal tonight,mmmm frosting


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Dove season, sounds like a small war going on around here.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

whiterock said:


> Dove season, sounds like a small war going on around here.


I have to write out about a dozen permission slips for this afternoon...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

TripleD said:


> I have to write out about a dozen permission slips for this afternoon...


Only 8 showed up. I had to take myself out of retirement and help them out. These 30 somethings are sure conditioned to air. A/C that is. The biggest bunch of whiners I've ever seen.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

It's 79F out..the front door and kitchen window is open.and the tower fan is off.now i wonder to how many of them will whine about that..lol


p.s. i have a allergy to something in the air. in which i took 2 allergy pill.im happy.lol


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

jimLE said:


> It's 79F out..the front door and kitchen window is open.and the tower fan is off.now i wonder to how many of them will whine about that..lol
> 
> 
> p.s. i have a allergy to something in the air. in which i took 2 allergy pill.im happy.lol


The two who brought ''good trained dogs'' left early because the dogs live inside! One was fixing to water his from the cooler and told him he would stroke out...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TripleD said:


> The two who brought ''good trained dogs'' left early because the dogs live inside! One was fixing to water his from the cooler and told him he would stroke out...


Lol, they weren't good dogs then. You can't take a good dog off a hunt except with a lease. No matter the weather.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Beware bunnies I've got a team of Double Trouble now!


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Aww, cute team of double trouble!

I stayed with an Amish family over the long weekend. 
The wife has a medicine background. This was helpful as I came with an injury from a slight motorcycle accident.


----------

